
A Universally Bad Idea (Basic Income) - RestlessMind
https://www.wsj.com/articles/a-universally-bad-idea-1540147422
======
RestlessMind
The article is notable for two points:

1\. It discusses YC, and while the criticism of YC initiatives is shallow,
that might still be of interest to HN crowd.

2\. It references the fears expressed by JFK about automation stealing jobs in
1962, and then points out that employment numbers have almost tripled since
then.

While author hasn't delved into many details and nuances, the basic premise
resonates with me - why are we worried about automation, when humanity has
found new jobs across many waves of technical advancement? Also, why is UBI a
good solution, when history has shown that communism or heavily socialist
societies have failed repeatedly?

